# Happy 25th Birthday Supercrom



## Lancel0t

Happy happy birthday!!! Hope you'll have a good day!


----------



## Artrella

*    Feliz Cumple SUUUUUPER Chris!!!! Besssooootesss!!!!    *​*Para vos*


----------



## te gato

Oh!! My LB isn't so L any more!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
LB
WISHES FOR A GREAT DAY
AND MANY,MANY,YADDA,YADDA MORE!!!

tg


----------



## beatrizg

Feliz cumpleaños, amigo peruano!!!!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Supercrom! El cuarto de siglo te sienta estupendamente.


----------



## alc112

¡¡¡Felicidades SuperCROM!!


----------



## Phryne

*

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ DIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



*​


----------



## lauranazario

Una velita más para tu bizcocho/tarta de cumpleaños. 
¡Qué disfrutes tu día!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES SUPERCROM.

Alundra.


----------



## Whodunit

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, SUPER-Crom!!!​


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Supercrom !!! *​


----------



## Zephyrus

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SUPERCROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercrom

Después de no sé cuanto tiempo (diez días más y se hace un mes). Recién decubro el motor de búsqueda enlazado a Google.com y me animé a buscar "supercrom" y salió este hilo.

*Gracias totales* (al estilo del mítico Soda Estéreo).

Miren que recién me entero... Emoción siento.

Ahora estoy extraviado en otros sistemas, tengo deudas personales pendientes, espero que no haya muchos resentimientos.

Espero volver son fuerza muy pronto... por ahora cuento que ya me compré mi diccionario monolingüe (ver aquí). Sin embargo, hay muuuuuchas dudas aún.

Saludos y agradecimientos reiterados.

*CROM*


----------



## ILT

Ups - tarde!!!!!

No puede ser , pero es 

Espero que hayas pasado un excelente día 

Felicidades


----------

